# SLS substitute



## WillBubbles (Nov 6, 2012)

Hello,

I'm working to adapt some recipes that require adding Sodium laureth sulfate (SLS) to result in a rich lathe. Since SLS is not a healthy product to be used, I've been looking into some substitutes: Sodium Palmate and Saponified Palm/Olive oil, but it's been difficult to find online stores that carry them (I've found some websites that sell them by the ton from China). Do you know where I could find small amounts (2 - 4 lb.) of those products?

Thanks!!


----------



## lsg (Nov 6, 2012)

Try this link:

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/p ... tants.html

There is a lot of hype and controversy concerning SLS and SLES, but the fact is neither is a proven carcinogen.  They can be skin irritants if used in high percentages, but both are diluted in liquid form.

http://www.cancer.org/aboutus/howwehelpyou/shampoo


----------



## WillBubbles (Nov 6, 2012)

thanks lsg for the link - lots of useful info there!


----------



## pyokochan (Nov 27, 2012)

Brambleberry sells something called SLSA which is related but is non drying.  Check it out here 
http://www.brambleberry.com/Sodium-Lauryl-Sulfoacetate-SLSA-P5244.aspx


----------

